# tjet Charger question



## meffinger (Jun 25, 2016)

hello all,

Were tjet Charger's taillights ever red. I'm leaning towards no.
Thank you everyone in advance for any replies or answers.


----------



## warnergt (Feb 9, 2000)

I have three that don't have red on the taillights. 
Of course, that doesn't mean they never had it.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

I have three...no red tail lights.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The person to ask about this is Bob Beers.


----------



## warnergt (Feb 9, 2000)

I have three with no red taillights.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I have 2 newer Corvette Johnny Lightning repros that have red taillight details. One is a blue chrome and the other is red.

They are made to fit the tjet chassis. Can you tell if your Charger body is an original tjet or a repro too? :lurk5:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I just looked at mine and they do not have red taillights.My J/Ls DO.


----------

